# TimBuk2 Messenger Reflector-Tail hack



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Mrs. Majura was nice enough to get me a new bag for Christmas since my old Crumpler isn't really big enough and my panniers aren't always the most practical solution.

I love my new TB2 Classic Messenger but missed the reflective strip that my old Crumpler had along the bottom of the bag. The TB2 comes standard with two small reflective tabs, but they're not large enough for my liking. 

What they do offer is larger reflective tails as an after-market option:








If you order a custom bag, you can opt for these longer tabs to be built/sewn-in. As an after-market add-on, you clip them in instead of the the original male-clips that are sewn into the bag. Hence the bag is only held shut with velcro.

I thought about sewing some reflective material to the bag, but I like the way it looks now and also don't want to punch a few hundred holes through the TPU lining & deal with the mess that is tape sealing. So taking inspiration from TB2's tails,Nightrider & Light Bright bags...

I ordered some Reflectite tape from eBay and raided the missus' sewing supplies for velcro.








The top part of velcro is very near the light-loop to stop the strip from rotating upwards.

















She used a combination of sew and stick-on velcro since there was only a small length of the sew-on stuff left. However the stick-on velcro is holding up quite well. The length I choose hangs down to the bottom of the bag when I'm riding and the bag is packed full (too short and no one will see it). 

So far it's worked a treat, only flapping around in strong cross-winds - but it still works as it's double sided. You could of course sew it on permanently to the light-loop, but I like the flexibility of taking it off (like if I take the bag with me when traveling).


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

majura said:


> Mrs. Majura was nice enough to get me a new bag for Christmas since my old Crumpler isn't really big enough and my panniers aren't always the most practical solution.
> 
> I love my new TB2 Classic Messenger but missed the reflective strip that my old Crumpler had along the bottom of the bag. The TB2 comes standard with two small reflective tabs, but they're not large enough for my liking.
> 
> ...


After more that 10 years of use I just realized that I am missing of on my reflector tails on my Lg Timbuk2 messenger bag. Sadly, Timbuk2 does not sell them anymore. Have to to DIY route.


----------

